# Hot Fishing Today



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The plan was to target Potomac Pike but the tide ran out too quick and left us a mile back in the pads and the only way out was with a push pole.. First fish was three hours later and after we found a hot spot the fishing got real good. Lost count by end of trip. 








This one was a monster.. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish Capt.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is a IR pic of me tring to get out the the mile wide pads. I look tired.










Capt Mike


----------

